# Nimiq again



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I won't tell you what's in the clear on Nimiq 2, but it's only helpful if you want to see whether it's raining in Calgary or stuff like that.  It's been there for a few days, but I've been too bored by it to mention anything.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I may give it a look this afternoon.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Quick bump because, a month later, it's still there. And still boring.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Over 10 weeks after I mentioned it here, The Weather Network has turned up on LyngSat. It's still there, and it's still useful if you're traveling to the Great White North or if you are in need of sleep.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Just ain't the same since Jackie Meretsky left, huh? :sure:

http://www.nbcweatherplus.com/weathernews/5534956/detail.html


----------

